# New Queen question



## jjv (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi all - I split a hive 3 weeks ago. 4 combs of mixed brood, larva and eggs. With 2 queen cells on the bottom of one of the frames. Yesterday I found a virgin queen wandering around the yard. She's was attended by workers and attracting drones. She'd flap her wings and run, but I never saw her fly. Lost track of her when it got dark. Should I have caught her and put her in a queen cage?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Howdy. I would have, then gone searching the hives. If all were queen right, I would have made a small nuc to hold her a few days.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Would not have hurt to catch her, she might have been mated. Were her wings damaged?


----------

